
Glances 2.7 is released (#system #monitoring) - Nicolargo
https://github.com/nicolargo/glances/releases/tag/v2.7
======
Nicolargo
You can use the auto installation script to install or update Glances on your
GNU/Linux OS:
[https://github.com/nicolargo/glancesautoinstall](https://github.com/nicolargo/glancesautoinstall)

